# Controllers



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What ohm's are Marchon controllers?
Has anybody hooked them up to other HO tracks? (tomy tyco lifelike)

Has anybody tried 
Scalextric Classic 1/32 slot car track- 60 ohm and or 45 ohm on HO tracks?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scalextric-...190717148815?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2c67a0be8f

and if anybody has tried other (cheap) controllers on HO tracks please reply.
thank you


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

try some old yellow Aurora controllers they came in both 45 and 60 ohms. or I heard tyco controllers are 70 ohm. the old stand by is Parma controllers for about 25 to 30 eacn new with your choice of ohms


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Honestly, you can't go wrong with 45 ohm Parma Econos. You should be able to find them for around 20 bucks. 

Tjets are a little twitchy with them, but everything else seems to work fine. Each type of car has an optimal type of controller, but the 45 is a good all purpose paddle. We run stock Magna/XTractions, Lifelikes and Super Gplus cars mainly, and all work well with the 45.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

cwbam said:


> What ohm's are Marchon controllers?
> Has anybody hooked them up to other HO tracks? (tomy tyco lifelike)


 If you've already got the Marchon controllers and a volt meter, you can easily test them. Hook up the volt meter and just barely press the controller until you get a reading.

For real cheap controllers, you can get the old yellow Aurora Russkit (60 ohm), although many of them have resistors that have worn down or started to unravel. (Blue Russkit controllers are probably 80 Ohms, designed for the Tuff Ones). The outside casing and internals are usually in pretty good shape. If you want a 70 Ohm controller, there is a thread started by SwamperGene showing how to swap a Tyco 70 Ohm resister into an old Aurora Russkit. You would do this because the Russkit controller is bigger and fits better in the hand. There are a lot of Tyco controllers out there, including a lot of NOS. PM me if interested in buying some NOS Tyco controlers.

Joe


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

On some of the smaller barrel resistor set controllers,if you look at the top end tang,they'll sometimes have the ohmage of the resistor stamped right into the tang.
You can usually spot the number by carefully looking through the cooling slots in the controller
Tyco /Tomy/ and Aurora controllers are usually marked,not sure about the others,but worth looking through the slots,to see if you can spot a number


----------

